# Busted



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been using a projector for a couple of years to animate busts in a graveyard scene. I just never took the time to do anything more than sticking a few styrofoam heads on 4" pvc pipes for columns. It was cheap an it was ok but I wanted to make some decent busts so I got working yesterday. With the foam heads, some plaster cast tape and a few plaster columns I bought at a discount store (for $8.00 each) and a little masking tape,cardboard and cheapo masks, this is what I came up with so-far:









I call him Buster

I've got all the basic forms created and ready to plaster:









I was able to vary the look of the faces by stuffing the foreheads and cheeks with some styrofoam.










Pizza boxes are a good thing.










Hoping to have all four done tomorrow. It is going faster than I thought.
Next I will brush on a couple layers of hydrostone to smooth out the finish and toughen them up.
Then finish them off with some sealer after all is nice and dry.
​


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those look awesome. Great work!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful work, and very creative!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is absolutely too cool. I know this hard work on your behalf is going to be well paid back and well received when the effect is all together.Great, creative work on this.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's very ingenious of you! great work!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are impressive even unfinished.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Working hard today to get them all ready for the skim coat. 
The hard part is the hair but paper towels and masking tape works wonders for this.
I need to keep them as white as possible to reflect the most light. If I can find it quickly, I would like to coat the fronts with some Rust-Oleum 214944 Reflective paint to help with the effect.

I'll post more pics as I progress.
*
*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Those look like high dollar busts. And the columns finish them off perfectly.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow! Those are really cool! Love the dude with the hat!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow! Those are incredible. Nice work!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks again.

I liked the hat as soon as I saw it and had to move it from figure to figure to see which one looked best with a hat. That guy's base is a litte small so I'll have to widen it a bit so it will stand firm. I ran a little short on plaster bandage today so was unable to finish up. I'll run out tomorrow and get some more, not much left to do now.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking good! The projection effect will work much better if you take off the lips.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Looking good! The projection effect will work much better if you take off the lips.


I experimented with a few options and the reflective coating hides the lips pretty well, it flattens the face quite a bit. I might also try some glass beads on any areas that stand out. In between shows, I'm lighting them from the bottom sides with color which shows the profile with shadows.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look amazing - great job with these.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These are very nice.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Watcher and Headlesss,

I'll post an update as soon as I get them all plastered up (one more to go). Had to order some more plaster bandage today, Walmarts were out and the Hobby/Craft stores want way too much money for a little roll. Trying to finish work on my projection vids in the mean time.


----------



## ddoneker (Sep 28, 2011)

That is simply awesome! 

So, uh, think you could give a fellow haunter some tips? I have the heads, what's next?!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Very nice!! Awesome!!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

ddoneker said:


> That is simply awesome!
> 
> So, uh, think you could give a fellow haunter some tips? I have the heads, what's next?!


ddoneker,

It's not really that hard to do. Start by finding pictures of plaster busts like on Google images to get ideas of the form you'd like to see or copy. Gather a bunch of cardboard boxes and start cutting and folding it to form the shoulders (cut a hole in the middle for the styrofoam head's neck to slide into). Use lots of masking tape to hold everything in place. You can cut cardboard strips to make the collars and jacket lapels and shirts, just folding where you need a little depth. I used cheap face masks stuffed with paper or pieces of styrofoam to form the faces, again all taped up with masking tape. It only needs to hold together long enough to get the plaster gauze on in overlapping strips. The plaster strips set up within about 10 minutes so you have to work quickly and cover all the spots. It's best to practice with a single head first.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Bob


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, not done yet...I'm still waiting on more plaster gauze but going pretty well.








​


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

That is genius!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

That is a great idea.

I've often told my students that their "only limitation is their imagination"


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, tapping my foot...waiting for more material to arrive......it's killing me


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice..very nice..


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, got busy again today and got them all plastered now. Gonna let them dry out good (we finally got some sunny days) and then do a light sandng before the final coats of hydrostone and sealant.​


----------



## Yeeha (Oct 19, 2010)

They look amazing!!!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

They look great.. Did you make the pillars as well?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

pagan said:


> They look great.. Did you make the pillars as well?


No, got the pillars at a discount store $7 each and they only had four left, I would have bought a dozen at that price.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't wait to see the final effect. Those look great!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.

Did some reaserch and changed my mind on the reflective paint. There are a few types out there and from many reviews the Rustoleum and CarColor and Krylon spray-on types are not very good at reflecting anything at all. I was looking for something similar to what is used on projection screens with embedded glass beads.

I read some more reviews and found this:
http://www.liquidreflector.com/order2.html

Exactly what I was looking for to put on the faces, very reasonably priced and I don't have to buy a gallon.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

So cool!!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

These look great!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Did some reaserch and changed my mind on the reflective paint. There are a few types out there and from many reviews the Rustoleum and CarColor and Krylon spray-on types are not very good at reflecting anything at all. I was looking for something similar to what is used on projection screens with embedded glass beads.
> 
> ...


Homey, that LiquidReflector might not be what you're looking for. The website says it is a retroreflective surface.



 These types of surfaces bounce light directly back toward the source of the light that is shining on them. It's for traffic safety and to reflect headlights back at the driver of a vehicle. When viewed from the side, the substance will be dark.

Take a flashlight and find a newer traffic sign in your area. Now stand in front of the sign and slowly shine the flashlight on the sign. Now, have a friend hold the light on the sign while you walk a few steps to the left or the right. You will notice that the sign goes dark.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Cant wait to see the final product/ video. Great for future reference!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Retroreflective would apply if the surface was perfectly flat, in this case the surfaces are not. 

Got the paint two days ago and it worked great on my test face.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Good to hear. Just didn't want you dropping a bunch of money if it might not work out for you.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

These are looking great. Make sure to take some video!


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

These look so great! I saw a tutorial on another website that I wanted to try but these are phenomenal. I can only hope mine come out as good as yours when I try them.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, been busy setting up our big haunt party and almost forgot to post the final pics so here they are:










Faces all glowing and working great with the projector. The final seal of hydrostone when really well, filling in all the little bumps and holes from the plaster gauze. I sanded a little but didn't want them to look perfect anyways. Finally three coats white epoxy and filled the bases with wax to add some weight.
Tomorrow they'll be sitting in the graveyard. Got the video all tweaked with long pauses in between so it can run on it's own and keep looping. 
I'll post a video soon as I get a few minutes to spare. ​


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! These look great. We're doing this display this year and have been looking for a simple way to do one that doesn't involve spending lots of money or waiting long periods of time for things to dry. Where did you find the plaster rolls? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing all that great work in action!


----------

